# LOTM - June 2018 (GrassFarmer)



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Nominations for LOTM - June 2018 is now open.

Go ahead and nominate member journal(s) that have caught your eye! :thumbup:

Nominations:

1) Ware
2) Redtenchu
3) Pete1313
4) social port
5) ericgautier
6) Bunnysarefat
7) Llano Estacado
8) GrassFarmer
9) rrmiller32
10) bauc54
...


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Ware
Red 
Pete


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I nominate @social port.

His Lawn Journal.

He May not mow REEL low, but he has a great lawn!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I nominate you @ericgautier :nod:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

My man @Bunnysarefat with his livestream sanding should be in the running again. And a pretty amazing estate @Reelrollers. Those clean lines on @Llano Estacado's lawn are pretty sick too.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Hey, Thanks @Redtenchu !

And you've done half of the campaigning for me already  
I have to agree with you: That Fescue is looking really good  
It's gotten a lot of nourishment from a magic spreader.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

For Lawn of the Month I nominate @GrassFarmer. His lawn is all LAWN! Hard to compete with 62k sq ft of Bewitched that was seeded just last fall.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2356&start=20#p57894


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

@Colonel K0rn does @Reelrollers have a Journal? I couldn't find one.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> I nominate you @ericgautier :nod:


Thanks for the nomination, but my lawn has a looooong ways to go. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> My man @Bunnysarefat with his livestream sanding should be in the running again. And a pretty amazing estate @Reelrollers. Those clean lines on @Llano Estacado's lawn are pretty sick too.


Thank you for the nomination. A big honor just to be considered!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> @Colonel K0rn does @Reelrollers have a Journal? I couldn't find one.


Oh, he doesn't. I just admired his landscaping. I retract my nod for his lawn, but still want the other two guys up there


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm still new to the forum. Heck, it took me about 30 seconds to figure out what LOTM stood for! Ha.

I had to start all over innthe back yard 2 years ago when we put in a pool. My biggest problem are the dark green lines that were left where the irrigation and pool drain pipes were run.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

There's been a lot of fantastic lawns from members recently joined. Having a hard time remembering them all now!


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Reelrollers said:


> I'm still new to the forum. Heck, it took me about 30 seconds to figure out what LOTM stood for! Ha.
> 
> I had to start all over innthe back yard 2 years ago when we put in a pool. My biggest problem are the dark green lines that were left where the irrigation and pool drain pipes were run.


Not too late to start one.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Throwing in @rrmiller32 to the mix.  Journal.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I nominate @bauc54 https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1903



















And bauc54 had hail damage to deal with!


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

+1.


----------



## bauc54 (Feb 27, 2018)

Wow, thanks! What an honor!


----------



## rrmiller32 (Feb 20, 2018)

ericgautier said:


> Throwing in rrmiller32 to the mix.  Journal.


Thank you for consideration, honored. I think the lawn is still about 3 weeks away from being where I want it but hell, I'll give it a fresh cut and see what happens


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Nominations are closed.

Poll is up.

As always, I encourage everyone to read the members journal and then vote. :thumbsup:


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

This is a tough one! So many excellent nominees!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

Lots of great lawns but I had to go with @Pete1313 
That lawn is beautiful and so well kept for as large as it is. I don't even know how you do it lol


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I'd have to agree with @firefighter11, the amount of time and money these larger lawns take to keep up is really something special.


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

So many nice lawns here it's tough to pick just one. Red's lawn looks like a perfect 10 but I'm not a fan of warm season grasses. I think LOTM would be better off broken up into Warm season LOTM and Cool season grass LOTM ..what do you all think?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Having one LOTM is a good way to bring the warm and cool season sides together. Also, it's Lawn of the Month, not Lawns of the Month. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I also think it's cool because different grass types/regions peak at different times of year.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

This was a tough one, but I'm on team @GrassFarmer this month - because wide stripes are the best stripes. :bandit:


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

The heat is on! Redtenchu and Grassfarmer, two exceptional examples of warm season and cool season turf.
Based on the voting numbers from last month, 20 more votes might be expected.

If you haven't already voted, now is the time. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Get those votes in! We had 90 votes last month!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Is it too late to beg for votes? :lol:


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Ware said:


> Is it too late to beg for votes? :lol:


 :search: :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

LOL

The quality of the lawns on this site just amazes me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

GrassFarmer throwing out some mega stripes to win in a clutch victory. I hope Red has something planned!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

No matter who wins those are some nice damn lawns :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yep @GrassFarmer is killing it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Congratulations @GrassFarmer !!!


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

"Poll ended at Thu May 31, 2018 7:28 am" oh damn.. I need to check that next time and let it run the full day.  Definitely a close one this month. :thumbsup:

Congrats @GrassFarmer !!!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Congratulations @GrassFarmer!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I removed the expiration so it can run through the day.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


>


 :lol:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Ware said:


> Yep @GrassFarmer is killing it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Holy crap.. That is nice. What HOC is that and with what mower?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> Holy crap.. That is nice. What HOC is that and with what mower?


I think I read 2" on @GrassFarmer 's journal...

And he is using:



> First mow with the 3245c


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@ericgautier
So, is the contest still active? 
Have the "poles" closed?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

social port said:


> @ericgautier
> So, is the contest still active?
> Have the "poles" closed?


Yes still active. :thumbup: "Poles" closes at 2am. :lol:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I will happily pass the torch to @GrassFarmer His lawn is a nice one. I stinks it has already been a month. Summer will be over too soon.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> I will happily pass the torch to @GrassFarmer His lawn is a nice one. I stinks it has already been a month. Summer will be over too soon.


Do you tend to have shorter summers in Utah?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > 1527794428[/url] user_id=337]
> ...


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > I will happily pass the torch to @GrassFarmer His lawn is a nice one. I stinks it has already been a month. Summer will be over too soon.
> ...


Where I live.. Yes.. where the majority of the population lives... no


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

social port said:


> Well, in that case...for all of you last-minute voters: can I interest you in some TTTF? Correction: Tennessee Turf Type Tall Fescue (TTTTF)


There you go!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@Redtenchu :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

No no, we're not part of the "everyone gets a ribbon" group, now are we?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> No no, we're not part of the "everyone gets a ribbon" group, now are we?


 :lol: no we are not.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Don't think I haven't thought about including "LOTM Nominee" or "LOTM Finalist" in my signature line.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

I mean honestly with the hybrid bermuda's in full sun, you've got to be not even trying or like, out of the country flying around the world every day to not be a contender for LOTM.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats @GrassFarmer!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Congratulations @GrassFarmer !


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Thank you all for voting and Pete for the nomination.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Bunnysarefat said:


> I mean honestly with the hybrid bermuda's in full sun, you've got to be not even trying or like, out of the country flying around the world every day to not be a contender for LOTM.


haha! It is supposed to be the *Lawn* of the month, not the weed of the month.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

g-man said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> > I mean honestly with the hybrid bermuda's in full sun, you've got to be not even trying or like, out of the country flying around the world every day to not be a contender for LOTM.
> ...


No such thing as a sterile weed.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Congrats @GrassFarmer. That makes it 2:1 cool season ahead of warm season for LOTM .


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

GrassFarmer said:


> Thank you all for voting and Pete for the nomination.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/thelawnforum/posts/1155720454569398


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

Congrats to @GrassFarmer for winning LOTM


----------

